# when does hog meat spoil



## matthundley (Jan 22, 2009)

when you gut a hog , how long until the meat is no good? and how long do u have to gut it before it all goes bad. thanks


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 22, 2009)

*No pat answer*

Depends on the heat and where,anatomicly,you shot him...

Heat spoils meat....Open him up and cool him off...

Gut shot?Busted stomach...Clean him fast as you can and cool him off...


----------



## matthundley (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 26, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> Depends on the heat and wear,anatomicly,you shot him...
> 
> Heat spoils meat....Open him up and cool him off...
> 
> Gut shot?Busted stomach...Clean him fast as you can and cool him off...



+1  Cold weather will keep them ok for an overnight as long as you didn't gutshoot.  Clean them as soon as you can.  This goes for all wild game, not just piggies.


----------



## whchunter (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spoiled Meat*

 When you leave it on the hog....


----------

